
Charity fundraiser job fair to help quarantined students - jonmarkgo
https://careerfest.mlh.io/
======
609venezia
To clarify, from the page: this is an online career fair that charges
recruiters to participate and donates the money to CDP COVID-19 response fund.

<<COVID-19 is an unprecedented situation causing events all over the world to
change format or reschedule. Students are being sent home for the semester,
and recruiters are on a travel hiatus. We've been hearing from community
members that they still are looking for jobs, and not being able to meet
recruiters in person is another wrench in the gears. The MLH Career Fest is
our way of helping. While we are charging recruiters to participate in order
to decrease attrition, 100% of the proceeds will be donated to the CDP
COVID-19 Response Fund.>>

~~~
jonmarkgo
That's correct! We want to charge folks to make sure they'll show up and are
actually committed to doing this, but do it for a good cause - 100% of
proceeds are going to that fund.

~~~
609venezia
Oh, hey! You're the guy who posted the thing and is hosting the thing. Great
stuff.

Don't know if the post title can be edited, but it would have been clearer to
me if it had said "Charity fundraiser job fair to help quarantined students
find jobs (mlh.io)"

I posted the clarification b/c I clicked on the link and was confused for a
minute scrolling around to find the fundraising aspect.

~~~
jonmarkgo
Good suggestion, just updated it!

------
alexwalling
Great way to give back to students impacted by the current situation! This
isn't easy for anyone, but I'm sure it's created a ton of extra uncertainty
especially for students. Shoutout to the MLH team!

~~~
jonmarkgo
Aww thanks. We're hoping it'll be helpful - so far students seem pretty stoked
about it

------
applecrazy
MLH has created so much value for me through their affiliated hackathons.
Great to see that they’re continuing to help students during these uncertain
times.

------
ProjectBarks
What an amazing initiative from an ever impressive organization!

